# What is AMD's RAIDXpert?



## GLD (Feb 10, 2008)

I dl'ed the AMD 7-Series Chipsets drivers for me 770 board. Anyone know what is up with  the AMD RAIDXpert™ Driver. It puts a icon in my program list and shows as 127MB in the add/remove programs.. I click on the icon and all it does is takes me to a web page that needs a log in. The page has no account creation, just a contact AMD link. What the hell?


----------



## boxa (May 26, 2008)

Where did you get RAIDxpert from? I have the Asus M3A32 and on the driver disk I have ATI Webpam which is about the same thing, god knows what the username and password is on the login page...

Anyways hope this helps;
"AMD RAIDXpert  Easily configure your RAID setup from remote locations to personalize your media for extra performance or enhanced reliability."

taken from;
http://www.amd.com/us-en/0,,3715_15337_15354_15358,00.html

When you run AOD(AMD overdrive) if you have an ATI graphics card you can open catalyst control centre and RAIDxpert from AOD, thats where I first saw RAIDxpert.


----------



## panchoman (May 26, 2008)

> The RAIDXpert is a remote RAID configuration tool, for changing the RAID level of the RAID setup connected via SATA 3.0 Gbit/s ports (connected to SB600, excluding extra SATA 3.0 Gbit/s ports through additional SATA chip on some motherboard implementations), including RAID 0, RAID 1, and RAID 0+1.



i'd just uninstall it


----------



## boxa (May 26, 2008)

Ifits any use to you, then the default's are;

username: admin
password: admin

MUST be in lower case btw

Same goes for anyone puzzled with ATI WebPAM


----------

